# Wanna get yer juices flowing and do better in school/work?



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Haha....I think most of us already know the benefits of spending time in the outdoors, besides going hunting! Now we know it helps out on tests and creative thinking! 

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=23343018&nid=10 ... ss-extlink


----------

